# Solved: Cant activate menu on Samsung Monitor



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Samsung SyncMaster 173T LCD monitor that badly needs adjusting, but I've never been able to get its OSD (on-screen display) to come on. When I press its Menu button, nothing happens. (Even if I hold it for a long time.) Im running WinXP Home, using it as a second monitor, have my desktop extended onto it. Video card: Nvidia GeForce 7800GS.

Can anyone suggest any things to try?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

If you mean the menu button on the monitor does not work then its a problem with the monitor not your operating system.

If you can, take it back to where you got it from or a local computer repair shop and see if they can fix it.


----------



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

OK; that's what I was afraid of. It's several years old, so it's well out of warranty, and not worth repairing. Fortunately, the Nvidia control panel mimics most of the controls (brightness, contrast, RGB), so that's not a bad fall-back.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

wow,lasting several years !! good for you. Mine is just starting to generate dead pixels so its about to shift its mortal coil, and its only three.

Once your happy with your replies please mark this solved. I am allowed to skip Fridays punishment beatings if I get a solved one !


----------



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

I didnt mark it solved yet because that essentially says, no more input needed, and I would welcome some other opinions. (Not that I dont welcome yours, which may well be right.) Ive put a note on my calendar to mark it solved after a few more days if none are forthcoming. I promise!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Which is why I said "Once your happy"


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

if nothing happens when you push the button then it's a dead button lol. they don't last forever


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

http://www.samsung.com/products/monitors/magictune/index_s.htm

Try the link above. You monitor model is covered, but not sure about your video card (they list compatible vids) and this is a way to adjust monitor thru your computer rather than the OSD. Let us know if it works.


----------



## klaatu (Sep 11, 2007)

Wino said:


> http://www.samsung.com/products/monitors/magictune/index_s.htm
> Try the link above.


Thanks, Wino. This looked like just what I needed. Unfortunately, my video card isn't supported. (Didn't discover that until after I installed it; I missed the site's link to the card list.)

However, the adjustments I made to this display through the Nvidia control panel (brightness, contrast, gamma) work well enough to get me by, so I'm gonna mark the thread solved at this point. Thanks much, guys; I appreciate it!


----------

